#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Testando Marcar amigos, menção e hashtag

## MarcusMaciel

Pessoal,

Usei todos que estão online espero que nao tenha problema  :Smile: 

Teste de Menção

@1929, @*41142705*, @abu, @*Andre Paulo Ribeiro*, @*biguasinho*, @*brunocemeru*, @*Claudineibj*, @*Danusio*, @*fsoaress76*, @*Jfabiopd*, @*Maclaud*, @*tiagoestevao*, @*walpontocom*


Teste de hashtags

#underlinux , #mikrotik , #ubnt , #linux

----------


## MarcusMaciel

não foi @*1929* ?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

e pra você @abu ?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

É acho que pro @abu; não ta indo nao

----------


## MarcusMaciel

@*MarcusMaciel* posso me marcar ?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> @*MarcusMaciel* posso me marcar ?


e me citar ?

----------


## magmf

> e me quotar ?



Bem legal heim... @*MarcusMaciel*

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> Bem legal heim... @*MarcusMaciel*


Acho que funcionou bem @*magmf*

----------


## Maclaud

> Acho que funcionou bem @*magmf*


Legal, Marcus, gostei

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Testando com mais usuários

@*aguiano*, @*alexrock*, @*brunobelas*, @*carvalho*, @*demattos*, @*DGaba*, @*diegobv*, @*evandrojso*, @*FabianoMartins2*, @*FabricioViana*, @*felipeab10*, @*fmcjunior*, @*jacksonfcjr*, @*Jfabiopd*, @*jminfonet*, @*Lelog*, @*marcelosilvestro*, @*naldo864*, @*neydourado*, @*pedroulrich*, @rfm, @*rjardim*, @*robfer*, @*rogeriodj*, @*wld.net1*

----------


## pedroulrich

> Testando com mais usuários



Show funcionou perfeito aqui! _@_*magmf*

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Olha até o @*mlrodrig* apareceu online  :Smile:

----------


## PauloMassa

> @*MarcusMaciel* posso me marcar ?





Isso é cotar @*MarcusMaciel*?

heheheheheh

----------


## MarcusMaciel

So falta o @*Magnun* aparecer tambem  :Smile:

----------


## fmcjunior

O meu tb foi.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> Isso é cotar @*MarcusMaciel*?
> 
> heheheheheh



Acho que foi corrigido a tradução ? como foi pra você ?

----------


## neydourado

> Testando com mais usuários
> 
> @*aguiano*, @*alexrock*, @*brunobelas*, @*carvalho*, @*demattos*, @*DGaba*, @*diegobv*, @*evandrojso*, @*FabianoMartins2*, @*FabricioViana*, @*felipeab10*, @*fmcjunior*, @*jacksonfcjr*, @*Jfabiopd*, @*jminfonet*, @*Lelog*, @*marcelosilvestro*, @*naldo864*, @*neydourado*, @*pedroulrich*, @rfm, @*rjardim*, @*robfer*, @*rogeriodj*, @*wld.net1*


Aqui chegou tbem!

----------


## fsoaress76

Cegou aqui. Showwww!!!

----------


## MarcusMaciel

é só de marcar todo mundo esse já é o 3 melhor tópico da semana hahahaha  :Smile:

----------


## JulianoVB

funcionou perfeitamente....

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> funcionou perfeitamente....



Seu novo usuário também  :Smile:

----------


## brunobelas

@MarcusMaciel muito bom

----------


## 1929

> não foi @*1929* ?


positivo

----------


## 1929

> So falta o @*Magnun* aparecer tambem


E também o @*sergio*, heheh meu padrinho no Underlinux...

----------


## FabianoMartins2

Aqui chegou! Abraço.

----------


## FabricioViana

chegou aqui tb!
Abraços
Fabricio

----------


## osmano807

Alguém me summonou, mas não tô vendo meu nick

----------


## lemke

Chegou aqui também  :Shakehands:

----------


## alexandrecorrea

chegou aqui @*MarcusMaciel*

----------


## 1929

> Alguém me summonou, mas não tô vendo meu nick


Caraca,,,, olha mais um sumido aí, hehehe

Viu @*MarcusMaciel* como está surtindo efeito.

Benvindo @*osmano807* meu jóvem.

----------


## GeovaneRoberto

Recebido!!

----------


## MarcusMaciel

@*Arthur Bernardes*, acho que foi ne ?

----------


## Bruno

vamos ver se funciona @*MarcusMaciel


att @Bruno*

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Alguém me summonou, mas não tô vendo meu nick


Ai @*osmano807* me fez lembrar do MU Online

- - - Atualizado - - -
@*MarcusMaciel*

Tem alguma forma de procurar o nick da pessoa entre os amigos do forum?
Ou simplesmente escolher o amigo e ele adicionar a marcação de amigo?
Acho que facilitaria a vida.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

No menu secundario tem Comunidade -> Amigos e Contatos

----------


## AndrioPJ

> No menu secundario tem Comunidade -> Amigos e Contatos


Eu me refiro ao momento em que estamos escrevendo um post.
Se tem alguma forma de comecar a digitar o nome e ele complementar ou informar os nomes dos amigos, ao parecido a como é no Facebook??

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Quem sabe no futuro  :Smile:

----------


## osmano807

> Caraca,,,, olha mais um sumido aí, hehehe
> 
> Viu @*MarcusMaciel* como está surtindo efeito.
> 
> Benvindo @*osmano807* meu jóvem.


Obrigado  :Smile: 
Uai, tenho cada vez menos tempo para ficar online... Estou quase que 24h por conta da faculdade.




> Ai @*osmano807* me fez lembrar do MU Online


Um elogio, eu ainda sou da época do Tibia kkk

----------


## mjmmarcus2

Muito bom saber desta função  :Top:

----------


## Jadir

@*MarcusMaciel* não sei se é o lugar certo para postar essa questão, se não for por favor altere. 

Existe alguma possibilidade de retirar do sistema a opção de reputação neutra? Sinceramente, no que isso acrescenta ao perfil do usuário que se dedica pra pesquisar, atender aos pedidos do fórum e postar soluções aos leitores? Eu acredito que quando um usuário qualifica como reputação neutra está jogando fora a pontuação de quem se prestou a ajudar.

Em tempo: a única forma de reconhecimento que temos aqui no Under é a qualificação. Não recebemos valores em dinheiro e muito menos experiência que "some" no currículo. Desabilitar a reputação neutra é respeitar o usuário que se dispõe a ajudar os outros de boa vontade.

Obrigado desde já.

----------


## TechMaycon

> @*MarcusMaciel* não sei se é o lugar certo para postar essa questão, se não for por favor altere. 
> 
> Existe alguma possibilidade de retirar do sistema a opção de reputação neutra? Sinceramente, no que isso acrescenta ao perfil do usuário que se dedica pra pesquisar, atender aos pedidos do fórum e postar soluções aos leitores? Eu acredito que quando um usuário qualifica como reputação neutra está jogando fora a pontuação de quem se prestou a ajudar.
> 
> Em tempo: a única forma de reconhecimento que temos aqui no Under é a qualificação. Não recebemos valores em dinheiro e muito menos experiência que "some" no currículo. Desabilitar a reputação neutra é respeitar o usuário que se dispõe a ajudar os outros de boa vontade.
> 
> Obrigado desde já.


assino em baixo e irei te agradecer por isso...

----------


## 1929

Jadir, reputação neutra que você se refere é quando marca "eu desaprovo"?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> @*MarcusMaciel* não sei se é o lugar certo para postar essa questão, se não for por favor altere. 
> 
> Existe alguma possibilidade de retirar do sistema a opção de reputação neutra? Sinceramente, no que isso acrescenta ao perfil do usuário que se dedica pra pesquisar, atender aos pedidos do fórum e postar soluções aos leitores? Eu acredito que quando um usuário qualifica como reputação neutra está jogando fora a pontuação de quem se prestou a ajudar.
> 
> Em tempo: a única forma de reconhecimento que temos aqui no Under é a qualificação. Não recebemos valores em dinheiro e muito menos experiência que "some" no currículo. Desabilitar a reputação neutra é respeitar o usuário que se dispõe a ajudar os outros de boa vontade.
> 
> Obrigado desde já.



Jadir,

Pontuação neutra é dada por usuário iniciante sem poder de pontuação. Não existe opção de dar pontuação neutra isso acontece pq o cara que deu a reputação ainda não tem tempo de registro e posts suficientes para dar uma reputação com muitos pontos.

----------


## TechMaycon

acho que nao 1929...eu tenho aqui uma pessoa que eu achei que tinha me agradecido mas nao tava verde e nem vermelho a cartinha la no agradecimento...entao imagino que seja essa neutra que nao influi em nada...qualquer coisa mando um print pra ti ver...

vlw parceiro...

- - - Atualizado - - -




> Jadir,
> 
> Pontuação neutra é dada por usuário iniciante sem poder de pontuação. Não existe opção de dar pontuação neutra isso acontece pq o cara que deu a reputação ainda não tem tempo de registro e posts suficientes para dar uma reputação com muitos pontos.


aaaaahhhhh...agora td faz sentido @*MarcusMaciel*... e era bem isso no meu caso...usuário novo...vlw ai...

----------


## 1929

Eu já estava ficando perdido com os comentários de vocês, pois não via nada sobre cor verde ou não

Agora que fui abrir a aba reputação no meu perfil procurando por estes indicativos. Nunca tinha visto isso lá, todos estes anos.

Volta e meia via alguém comentando sobre reputação e não achava nada. Eu só dava a reputação na estrelinha mas nem sabia que ficava lá arquivado o comentário.
Agora entendi como funciona o sistema. hehehe vivendo e aprendendo

----------


## Jadir

Compreendi @*MarcusMaciel*. Muito obrigado, e peço desculpas pela falta de informações.

----------


## acris

> Quem sabe no futuro


olá  :Smile:

----------

